# Left or Right Handed? Or Ambidextrous?



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm right handed (I think most people are.)


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Left handed. Left footed and left eyed too. My right hand is very trained with computer mice though. I grew up with only access to a right handed mouse. When I became older I switched to a mouse for both hands and used it with my left.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Right-handed.

Attempted to become ambidextrous, but utterly failed.


----------



## Twichl (May 21, 2015)

My left hand has almost no dexterity.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Leftie. I use the mouse with my right hand, though.


----------



## opeli (Aug 10, 2015)

Born ambi, but I've lost a lot of my dexterity in my left hand. Nearly everything is made for right-handed people, so I just began to use my right hand for everything but makeup and utensils.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Right-handed. But I can do this thing where I write a word backwards with my left hand while simultaneously writing it forward with my right.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

I was born left handed. Then my father (ambidextrous) "corrected" me because he thought it would be "more convenient" if I were right handed. However, I'm still left footed.


----------



## JechtSpencer (Jan 18, 2016)

Right is right... or not.


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm right-handed, but eat left-handed.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

I am left eared, and right nosed..


----------



## Fantome (Oct 19, 2015)

Lefty for the win.


----------



## Juliet14 (Feb 17, 2016)

E/ISFP, Left-handed. I'm also left-footed and left-eyed like the first poster, lol. And since everyone else in my family is right-handed, I'm really good at using things made for right-handed people, haha!


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

I was born left handed, but had the misfortune of attending a Christian school. What do you know, the left hand belongs to the devil so I had to learn how to write with my right hand. Now I can use both, so I guess I have to thank God for it


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Right hand is useful than left at times.
Left eyed.
Right foot.
Lots of other things are left though.


----------



## maichu (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm right-handed and _very _untalented with my left ...everything. So clumsy.


----------



## makeup (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm left handed! Though I use my computer mouse with my right hand for some reason.


----------



## FireThistle (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm left handed.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

This is actually hard to answer. My dominant hand is situational, so not really ambidextrous, yet I can only do certain tasks with my "off hand" I'm naturally right handed, that's how I write and draw. But I'm blind in my right eye, so coordination requires me to be left handed. I box southpaw, bat southpaw (baseball) and shot (rifle and bow) southpaw. oddly though I can shoot pistol and shoot BB/BP (basketball/beer pong) right handed.


----------



## Terator (Jun 22, 2016)

right-handed here!


----------

